# 1962 Winter Reliability Ride



## Ajax Bay (4 Dec 2017)

1962 Tyneside Vagabonds CC Reliability Ride - Vintage Cycling


View: https://youtu.be/6DNUIxubdGg


@GuyBoden  posted this in another sub-forum.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Dec 2017)

Brilliant


----------



## ozboz (5 Dec 2017)

That brought back memories of how things looked around the roads when I was still at junior school , I actually saw a 6 wheel bus , maybe a Trolley bus , 
Nice footage !


----------



## dan_bo (5 Dec 2017)

Superb.


----------



## Banjo (12 Jan 2018)

Snow and no gloves.Real men.


----------



## confusedcyclist (20 Mar 2018)

quite a few of these riders had what appear to be roll bags/saddle bags that look visually similar to these...







What are they? Haven't seen them before.


----------



## Ajax Bay (20 Mar 2018)

In the film, a fair few look to have a rolled up cape and maybe a folded tubular strapped under/behind the saddle (as you'd expect) - well before the days of lightweight anoraks/jackets/cagoules consigned capes to a rarely (or never) used option.


----------



## Dayvo (20 Mar 2018)

Just seen this and what wonderful footage: oh for the simplicity of yesteryear. 

Mind you, I certainly would have had me mam knit me some gloves and a hat.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (21 Jul 2018)

Only just seen this, it's great! Interesting that,whilst there's an assortment of woollen tops, most are wearing 3/4 lowers and long socks. Few with any sort of head covering either, in winter.


----------



## Ajax Bay (21 Jul 2018)

[QUOTE 5320846, member: 9609"]does anyone recognise the check point at 11:47 ?
the video sequence would suggest it is between Alnwick and North Charlton but I can't place it[/QUOTE]
North Charlton - you can see the telephone box in the video which is still there, outside the old 'Reading Rooms'.
http://www.streetmap.co.uk/map.srf?...ty/Town/Village]&searchp=ids.srf&mapp=map.srf
and then Google streetview it.
Riders head off west to Wooler.


----------



## Ajax Bay (21 Jan 2020)

Given it's turned chilly (and someone gave the OP a 'like'), bump. 'Ardness (northern) inspiration.


----------



## Teamfixed (17 Jun 2020)

That's brilliant. I was a year old. Cycling of that era had a certain style that is unrepeatable.
Now then, wheres my knitted jumper gone!


----------



## currystomper (25 Oct 2020)

We still have reliability rides early in the season (Feb) but the gear is a little more up to date. Soup and stovies at the local church hall afterwards brilliant!!


----------



## screenman (25 Oct 2020)

We were organising reliability trials from our house in the nineties, the last one had 71 riders turn up and most came in for something to eat afterwards, they are still talked about locally now.


----------

